Ask HN: Should coders usually offer a warranty for bug-free software? - trumped
======
viraptor
Usually? No.

Unless you're compensated multiple times what a no-warranty version would
cost, and do it for an industry where bug-free matters. And even then that's a
question for the company lawyers as well. In short: if you ask on HN, it's
almost certain you shouldn't try.

What you may be interested in is some form of a license / retainer, where
you're available to the company as a contractor for X amount of time to fix
potential issues raised. But don't ever mention bug-free and rent out your
time, not results.

------
chrisbennet
Contractually, you can make whatever agreements you want. I would consider
someone _offering_ a warrantee for bug free software to be an inexperienced
amateur. I would consider someone _expecting_ a warrantee for bug free
software an unrealistic and thus bad client.

Now obviously, if you are making software for a medical device and you are
_willing to pay for what that entails_ , you can get very close to “probably
won’t kill someone” but it still probably won’t be bug free.

------
xor_null
I would consider also "No". If you i would consider to offer a "bug free"
version i would charge a lot more for it and i would include a description of
what is a bug and what is not considered a bug. Also i would include a
description under which circumstances the software should be run (like
hardware, software). If the customer updates host OS or changes
platform/browser i can't warrant bug free behavior.

